# Super Sonic Tablet Laptop Windows Issue



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

I have a Supersonic tablet/laptop model # SC-1022KB. I did a reset on it last night and now everyt I turn it on, it starts to open windows 10 but has a box pop up that says
"The computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered an unexpected error". Windows installation cannot proceed. To install Windows. Click "ok" to restart the computer. And then restart the installation.

Everytime I click ok or the x it restarts the laptop but has that box pop up again.
Please help


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

JudySmith712 said:


> @WrestlingLette , lets go ahead and do a clean installation , Can you tell me which OS you are trying to install and what is the Media that you are using to install , is it a DVD or USB.


Im not actually. I did a reset on it last night and this is the box that pops up


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

With Windows 10, a Reset means a re-install. Is there something wrong with the tablet ? Why do you want to Reset ?


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

I have it up for sale and wanted to delete everything of mine on it. 
So since I have to reinstall.. how do I do that, every time I hit the ok or x it restarts the laptop but comes back to the same screen.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use the Media Creation Tool to make a Windows 10 install DVD or Usb stick and do a clean install with it :-https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

ok. I've created the windows 10 installation media on to a flash drive. What is the next step?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I did a search online and there could be a problem with the touchscreen and sound not working if you install 10 from the Usb stick. See here :- https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/supersonic-sc-1022kb-windows-10-tablet-drivers.2971851/

I think we could find a driver for the sound but maybe not for the touchscreen.

If you want to go ahead do you have a keyboard for the tablet and a free Usb port for the install Usb stick ?


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

The touch screen works. I have a flash drive. I downloaded the

*Create Windows 10 installation media*
on to it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The touchscreen may not work after you clean install 10 though.

You didn't say if you have a keyboard and a spare Usb port for the flash drive to connect to.

Did you download the Media Creation Tool and then run it to create the Usb flash drive for the install ?


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

managed said:


> The touchscreen may not work after you clean install 10 though.
> 
> You didn't say if you have a keyboard and a spare Usb port for the flash drive to connect to.
> 
> Did you download the Media Creation Tool and then run it to create the Usb flash drive for the install ?


Yes I have a keyboard. On the tablet I don't have a spare port. Only one. I did download the media creation tool. I tried to run it but it wouldn't get off the windows 10 screen or the pop up box.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Can you connect the keyboard and the Usb flash drive at the same time ?

Did you make the Usb flash drive by running the Media creation tool ?

You need to boot the Usb flash drive to begin the install, you may have to press a certain key to get a boot menu then select the flash drive. I've got a tablet that uses the F7 key to get a boot menu but yours could use a different key.


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

Yes I can connect the keyboard and the flash drive at the same time. I downloaded the Media creation tool onto the flash drive. But when I put the flash in to the laptop it doesn't do anything except stay on the same page. According to the research I found it says the F8 key will boot it. I have pressed the f8 button and the four square(microsoft) button and nothing has happened.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You need to run the MS Media Creation Tool . It will create write the Windows Setup to the USB . The USB will be completely erased and replaced with the setup files.


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

When I put the usb in, it doesn't do anything


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You need to reboot and select that the USB is to boot first. Different BIOS have different key to press to invoke a menu to select which to boot first: USB or Hard drive or DVD. If your machine boots with a splash screen with a logo, then press DEL and go inside to the boot menu and unselect quickboot or similar. Then the screen will boot and tell you which key to press to select boot order.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You have to run the Media Creation Tool and select the Usb option, it will download the Windows 10 files and put them onto the Usb stick. Then you have to boot from that Usb stick which will start the Windows 10 install.


----------



## WrestlingLette (May 10, 2019)

The screen that pops up when I turn it on is the microsoft screen with the four squares in the middle and then the pop up box for install windows appears. I can't get it off that screen unless I hit shift and f10 but that requires me to type a word to go to the next screen.


----------

